# Holy Sh!t Odyssey Electronical trailer



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

In a thread like a month ago (too lazy to look it up) I think bbrz or someone posted a pick Arron Ross jumping over a gaurd rail into a 12 foot drop.

Thats in this vid, along with a ton of other stuff. I am starting to like these HD vids

Odyssey Electronical trailer





Odyssey Electronical trailer from streetphire on Vimeo.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah, this is going to be a sweet vid, ive got it on order already


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.odysseyelectronical.com/

Download the hi-def trailer its awesome... anyone know what the songs called


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya that ones even better.

Whats up with the guy falling down the stair well inside the house, what was he trying to acomplish? lol


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

it looks like theres some sort of ramp coming up the stairs?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Well anyway, heres another video coming out, 08' I think.

Not HD but Definatly worth buying:





Tomorrow We Work Defgrip Promo from streetphire on Vimeo.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

hot videos!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That Tomorrow We Work video looks like the sh*t... Just raw riding... no fluff.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> That Tomorrow We Work video looks like the sh*t... Just raw riding... no fluff.


I personally watch bmx vids for the riding, not the fluff. Who needs fluff anyways.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

SOme of the worst crashes I ever see are when bmxers are grinding rails.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> SOme of the worst crashes I ever see are when bmxers are grinding rails.


One of my buddies teeth are all mashed up because of a rail...

I'd rather get mangled trying to cork a 7 than sliding a rail any day of the week. Handrails are scurry...


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

where were the 2sixes?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

in the main street thread


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> in the main street thread


This isn't the bmx forum and as a matter of fact this is MTBR, not BMX.com. I am sick of seeing bmx here. Yeah, they're freakin' dope riders, amazing is an understatement. I own and RIDE a 20inch, when I want to chitty-chat bout that I go to bmx forums. We might as well starting talking about road bikes now and highwheelers.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

hahahahahaah wow dude u r definatley up on times. just pat your self on the back for sounding like a complete genious, if u could come meet me in the next few days id like to bow to your greatness so if we could maybe set something up that would just be great.


look at the similarities between the two, if you cant see any, your blind.. o and stupid


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

mack-a-nator said:


> hahahahahaah wow dude u r definatley up on times. just pat your self on the back for sounding like a complete genious, if u could come meet me in the next few days id like to bow to your greatness so if we could maybe set something up that would just be great.
> 
> look at the similarities between the two, if you cant see any, your blind.. o and stupid


People always talk shite on the net because they know they will never have to payup in person, you're the prime example of this. motorcycles have two wheels, so according to your they're similiar, lets talk about them. go to a 20 inch forum and discuss what jeans fit the tightest


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

gop427 said:


> People always talk shite on the net because they know they will never have to payup in person, you're the prime example of this. motorcycles have two wheels, so according to your they're similiar, lets talk about them. go to a 20 inch forum and discuss what jeans fit the tightest


You could always post up videos!!!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

How bout you **** off!, BMX is the roots of urban/dj/park mountain biking.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

this vids are sick, cept for the part about riding those little bikes.

would be *****in if when those riders grow up theyd get 26's.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

gop427 said:


> People always talk shite on the net because they know they will never have to payup in person, you're the prime example of this. motorcycles have two wheels, so according to your they're similiar, lets talk about them. go to a 20 inch forum and discuss what jeans fit the tightest


yea not really sure who was talking ****, o besides whats captured in this quote above...and yes motorcycles are familiar, and if you could see threw the fat ass posted on your face at all times you might be able to see this...but as the saying goes, arguing on the internet is like racing in the special olympics even if u win your retarded. and its funny how i dont wear tight jeans or have ever said that i did, so i guess i really wouldnt be able to have that discussion with other people. and for never having to pay in person, if you were to come try and settle this in the hands not only would it be pointless, but whos gonna throw down over a comparison of bikes.....i think this is sufficent proof that you ,indeed, are stupid....can i getta A MEN!!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

damn son. haha.
these are tightt.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Picked up "Electronical" today, it's pretty sweet. There are some parts in there that just make you shake your head.
Well worth the $20! The bonus disc is jam packed too.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

gop427 said:


> People always talk shite on the net because they know they will never have to payup in person, you're the prime example of this. motorcycles have two wheels, so according to your they're similiar, lets talk about them. go to a 20 inch forum and discuss what jeans fit the tightest


fight him. do it!

you scare us all.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

moto!






<a href=


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Got this the other day. Pretty sweet. The Chase Hawk segment is insane...that dude loves to spend a lot of time in the air! The Matt Beringer and Mike Aitken segments are sweet as well. Insane riding.

Speaking of Beringer, check out his house... which was featured in the video... http://www.fatbmx.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3418


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

nice use of an old waterslide


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

gop427 said:


> This isn't the bmx forum and as a matter of fact this is MTBR, not BMX.com. I am sick of seeing bmx here. Yeah, they're freakin' dope riders, amazing is an understatement. I own and RIDE a 20inch, when I want to chitty-chat bout that I go to bmx forums. We might as well starting talking about road bikes now and highwheelers.


Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to censorship-another stupid tactic to keep the uneducated that way and to challenge the first amendment.

I don't mean that we should allow pro-KKK talks on these forums, its just that I don't see the harm in going quite far off the intended forum talk, let alone talk about bicycles that are in every way basically the same as their 26" brethren except for wheel size.

If you don't want to see it, don't watch it!!!

EDIT: I'm watching Premium BMX right now and Local Exposure Tour The golden ticket edition is up next. I just watched Etnies Grounded .

FVCK ME!!! LET golden ticket DVD is all fvcked up. WTF.

Tim


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Way to revive a 4 month old, stupid argument.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> Way to revive a 4 month old, stupid argument.


Sure, you say that to me, but not ebfreerider....ass....

EDIT: Hypocrite. You revived this thread before I did...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

tibug said:


> Sure, you say that to me, but not ebfreerider....ass....
> 
> EDIT: Hypocrite. You revived this thread before I did...


Consider my comment for both of you then. And I didn't say anything about reviving the thread, I commented on the revival of the stupid argument the thread tried to devolve into.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> Consider my comment for both of you then. And I didn't say anything about reviving the thread, I commented on the revival of the stupid argument the thread tried to devolve into.


Okay. But when you revived this thread you revived the argument. Besides, why are you allowed to revive a post about a movie that came out months ago and I'm not allowed to to the same with an argument, however stupid it is? Why is your opinion on a movie allowed but mine on one side of an argument is not? If anything, the bmx on mtbr subject is more timeless than any news of a new movie coming out.

I know the argument is stupid; that's what I'm trying to prove! Actually, I think it's stupider to call someone out on reviving an old thread at all...it's just dumb.

Tim


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Can't we all get along


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

GotMojo? said:


> Can't we all get along


It's not really the human way...unless you got some acid tabs that we can all drop together and see all the pretty colors...then we all get along.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I bought the video and wanted to share the fact that I liked it.
I used an existing post about it to do so.
You used it as an opportunity to argue.
See the difference?
If you want retarded arguments and namecalling, try some of the BMX sites... they are full of illiterate, ignorant fools who love to piss and moan.
Here at least, you get called on it.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> I bought the video and wanted to share the fact that I liked it.
> I used an existing post about it to do so.
> You used it as an opportunity to argue.
> See the difference?


I used an existing post as an opportunity to share my opinion. It's still my opinion, even 4 months after others gave their opinions, and it's still legit. You're calling me out for going OT when I didn't go offtopic...I responded to an offtopic post like a few others did, yet I'm the only one who gets a pointless flame bait directed at them.



sittingduck said:


> If you want retarded arguments and namecalling, try some of the BMX sites... they are full of illiterate, ignorant fools who love to piss and moan.
> Here at least, you get called on it.


I don't "love to piss and moan." Where the **** did you get that from? It seems like you love to piss and moan more, with this pointless complaint/flame bait.



sittingduck said:


> Way to revive a 4 month old, stupid argument.


 I do like to share my opinion, which is extremely hard to do without being rebuked with these insane e-etiquette requirements that are created out of nowhere.

Tim


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Your reading comprehension is horrid. Please try to pay attention to what is actually said, instead of making stupid assumptions. You make yourself look foolish.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> Your reading comprehension is horrid. Please try to pay attention to what is actually said, instead of making stupid assumptions. You make yourself look foolish.





sittingduck said:


> If you want retarded arguments and namecalling, try some of the BMX sites... they are full of illiterate, ignorant fools who love to piss and moan.
> Here at least, you get called on it.


"Here at least, you get called on it." I assume that means that you get called on for being an illiterate, ignorant fool who loves to piss and moan? Since the only one you called out is me, that implies than I'm being called out for being an illiterate, ignorant fool who loves to piss and moan. If you were referring to the one who started the argument, then okay. Except you didn't call him out for being an illiterate, ignorant fool who loves to piss and moan. The only one you called out was me...

So what was actually said? What was meant?

Tim


----------

